# Magic Detail • Random Bits & Pieces - Focus RS x2, Audi RS3 & S3, Modesta, EXO and...



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

*Magic Detail • Random Bits & Pieces - Focus RS x2, Audi RS3 & S3, Modesta, EXO and...*

Hey all,

Rather than do dozens of threads of various cars worked on lately I thought it'd be better to throw a load of random pictures into one thread for you - which will hopefully update you on what we've been up to. We have stopped publishing portfolios of images for each car, preferring to keep those for our own records, unless specifically asked to do so by our clients.

This thread serves to also show other ongoing projects we are working on, such as professional photography - something we have been asked about several times.

We'll kick off with this Corvette, freshly imported to the UK. This one was given just a Protection Detail with Swissvax Crystal Rock x2 on the paintwork.







A lot of these cars have had Enhancement or Correction Details, and are coated with a range from Modesta BC03 / 04, GTechniq EXO, or CQuartz Finest..

































































Earlier in the thread I alluded to us expanding our offerings to include professional photography (in association with an outsourced company). As yet the packages are unconfirmed but initially we will be looking to offer a two tiered package, one to include just a solitary image taken on site and worked on via photoshop, and a second offering to include an off-site locational based photoshoot and will include an entire portfolio of images.

Some sample images..

This involves 'light painting' and was taken within the city of Manchester at a legitimate and legal graffiti wall..



This one also a genuine image, with only soft touch ups via photoshop (such as removing a sign which was illumated in the background).



Essentially the sky is the limit with Photoshop though, so our cheaper alternative to locational based shoots will involve just a single image being taken and layering it onto a background, with additional special effects - this is a work in progress at the moment but we will keep you updated.

In addition to all of the above we now have an extra member of staff on board to help us keep up with demand, and we have changed wheel refurb suppliers to offer high quality refurbs with a 12 month warranty - full chemical strip down, defect repair (including straightening), powder coat and lacquer finish in a wide range of colours, valve replacement and rebalancing of your wheels once the tyres are refitted. All from £275 per set of 4. :thumb:

Apologies for the long read, but felt we should at least keep our DW fans happy and keep everyone updated as to what we have on offer here at Magic Detail.

To recap on our current services, we offer:

* a wide range of detailing services from a mini detail to full paint correction, with prices starting from just £95. We also offer almost ANY specialised coating you may want - Crystal Serum, Modesta, CQuartz, Artdeshine etc.
* maintenance packages for those looking to maintain that freshly detailed look, from as little as £30.
* bodyshop services to accommodate scuffs and scrapes - and minor cosmetic alterations such as bonnet vent painting, splitters, spoilers etc.. £POA.
* alloy wheel refurbishment, from £275.
* leather recolouring and restoration, from £60 per bolster.
* brake caliper restoration, from £60 per corner.
* fabric roof recolouring and protection, £POA.
* paintless dent removal (PDR), £POA.
* servicing and mechanical work, including MOT's - RR & Bentley, Mercedes and BMW specialists, but all marques catered for. Our master technician has over 40yrs experience :doublesho. £POA.

I think that just about covers it.

If you have any questions or wish to leave a comment, please do so! We look forward to hearing from you.

Best wishes,
Team Magic.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Wow- lovely jubbly


----------



## Warriors2013 (Aug 10, 2013)

Top jobs as always Matt, but then I wouldn't expect anything less :thumb:

Lovely cars and immaculate work.

Regards, Craig


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks Craig, your support is greatly received  

And you have reminded me... 

We also offer 1-1 detailer training courses throughout the year as well as running group machine polishing courses during the winter time.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great work, all looks stunning!

I thought this pic was quite ironic...


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

spot on matt, cracking work and images :thumb:


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

The owner of the Dacia must've spent almost as much on the detail as they did on the car.

Great work on all of them though :thumb:


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Ahh... fantastic work.

Love the 'so wet, it looks like it's been poured' look of the RS 3...:argie:


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Awesome work on all, the boxster really looks glassy in that lighting. Corvette is my favourite though, lovely gloss from the white


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Nico1970 said:


> Ahh... fantastic work.
> 
> Love the 'so wet, it looks like it's been poured' look of the RS 3...:argie:


The RS3 did look nice I must admit, but they all do to be fair. It's good to see the value of detailing services being appreciated too, the Modesta detail on the Dacia Duster proof that the value of the car is irrelevant if you are well informed.


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Great work, all cars look stunning


----------



## DurhamLad1973 (Aug 9, 2013)

Cracking shots and some great cars.


----------



## Geordie Amanda (Feb 15, 2015)

Hello Matt

Just joined the forum following on from reading stuff on Briskoda. I think a couple of the guys on that site are on here  I used to work at Bauer Millet so I recognise the location and cars you seem to have done for them. Love your Dinos too


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Love that the focus rs is a national trust members car also ha ha I bet that's turned some heads at some heritage homes lovely car


----------



## grinnell27 (Sep 27, 2012)

Love the colour of the RCZ. I have a weird attraction to those, wonder what they are like to own/drive?


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

Top work supreme as always


----------



## Reanimation (May 29, 2014)

Love that S3.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

RS3 is stunning. And the rest.


----------

